
Have you heard of VR porn? Does this technology have a future? - jahidsbcc
I heard VR becomes ever more popular, even if there are almost no good VR-only video games. Porn, however, might be great.
======
jhsm15
It is clear that the future of virtual reality (VR) is bright. But while
Facebook’s Oculus Rift, Sony’s PlayStation VR, Samsung’s Gear and HTC’s Vive
have led an overwhelming introduction to the market, it’s looking like it will
be 2017 or even 2018 when the technology really gathers traction.

People will want to explore and enjoy immersive films, casinos, shopping and
games with their devices. First though, it will need to establish itself as a
truly mainstream device, which didn’t happen in 2016 as planned.

Video games consoles are also staking a case for the future of VR, with Sony
already announcing PlayStation VR headsets to be launched in October 2016.
These sets are cheaper in cost than the Oculus and work in a normal PS4, but
this machine will be updated into PS5 by the time VR is expected to peak in
six years’ time, so time will tell on the price and success of both.

The potential impact of VR, however, is even bigger, as it is far more than
just a hi-tech way to view adult content. Promising absolute immersion, and
potentially allowing people to inhabit bodies other than their own, VR has
advocates in the adult industry enthusing over everything from more creative
erotic material to increased sexual empathy.
[https://goo.gl/ac4n9g](https://goo.gl/ac4n9g)

For porn producers, VR offers a huge range of intriguing possibilities. “I’ve
been shooting the same sort of stuff for 10 years,” says Michelle Flynn, owner
of independent Australian production company Lightsouthern, at the expo. “When
I first put on a [VR] headset, my mind was blown. This is so important for the
adult industry. You can break the fourth wall and really get involved.”

~~~
Piskvorrr
"People will want to explore and enjoy immersive films, casinos, shopping and
games with their devices." I've been hearing this line, verbatim, since the
1980s. _Will_ want to, because...um...because they will want to. I have yet to
see a compelling driver for that.

